# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e gjen / për çdo ditë nga një gjëzë/

## projekti21_dk

Tek po rregulloja librat në bibliotekën e shkollës erdhi një mësuese me nxënës dhe kërkoi prej meje një libër me gjëza. Në fillim nuk m'u duk dicka shumë interesante, pasi atë libër unë nuk e kisha lexuar, por kur filloi "loja" edhe unë u bëra kurreshtar. Ishin ca gjëza që të shtinin për t'u menduar, por që ia vlente për ta lodhur kokën.
Mendova se ia vlen t'i sjell edhe për ju. Besoj do të mbeteni të kënaqur.
Për çdo ditë do të postoj nga një gjëzë logjike.
Shënim: Zgjidhja e gjëzës nuk lë vend për dyshim.

Në postimin tjetër do ta keni gjëzën e parë:

P.S. Për të qenë edhe më interesant do të bëj përpjekje që përgjigjet të jau jap me ilustrime, meqë edhe libri është i tillë me ilustrime.

----------


## projekti21_dk

1. Kur rri mbreti në një / në njërën / këmbë?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje ademgashi,urime per temen.

Se di a eshte ajo qe mendoj une por ne kete version,Ku shkon mbreti ne kemb.
Nese eshte kjo ,ne toalet.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Pershendetje ademgashi,urime per temen.
> 
> Se di a eshte ajo qe mendoj une por ne kete version,Ku shkon mbreti ne kemb.
> Nese eshte kjo ,ne toalet.*



Sueda, kur mësuesja e parashtroi  këtë pyetje për nxënësit, më beso edhe mua m'u kujtua kjo gjëzë jona, por jo nuk është kjo përgjigja.
Është një përgjigje shumë miqësore, pa banalitet.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Kur hyp ne kali?!!!*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të lumtë Sueda e gjete!
Po, kjo është zgjidhja.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Të lumtë Sueda e gjete!
> Po, kjo është zgjidhja.


*Flm....Jam e pasionuar per enigma.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Flm....Jam e pasionuar per enigma.*


pas gjëzave. Sueda shqip u thuhet gjëza, bile bile këtu ne bëjmë gabim shumë të madh, se në gjuhë të huaj këtyre lojërave nuk u thonë enigma, por në anglisht: puzzle, në danisht - gåde, në gjuhet sllave: zagonetke etj etj.
Nuk është faji i yt pse i thua kështu, por faji është i "inelektualëve" tanë që i kanë në qejf fjalët e huaja, mbase u duket vetja më i "madh".

Meqë të bëra kaq shumë fjalë, po e thej kriterin, sot po e psotoj edhe një gjëzë ( e sheh në titull kam thënë nga një gjëzë në ditë/.
Mbase edhe ju të tjerët mund të postoni gjëza, por luteni që ato të kenë një zgjidhej logjike të pranueshme.

Tash po e postoj gjëzën e dytë:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> pas gjëzave. Sueda shqip u thuhet gjëza, bile bile këtu ne bëjmë gabim shumë të madh, se në gjuhë të huaj këtyre lojërave nuk u thonë enigma, por në anglisht: puzzle, në danisht - gåde, në gjuhet sllave: zagonetke etj etj.
> Nuk është faji i yt pse i thua kështu, por faji është i "inelektualëve" tanë që i kanë në qejf fjalët e huaja, mbase u duket vetja më i "madh".
> 
> Meqë të bëra kaq shumë fjalë, po e thej kriterin, sot po e psotoj edhe një gjëzë ( e sheh në titull kam thënë nga një gjëzë në ditë/.
> Mbase edhe ju të tjerët mund të postoni gjëza, por luteni që ato të kenë një zgjidhej logjike të pranueshme.
> 
> Tash po e postoj gjëzën e dytë:


*Upss, Kerkoj falje Zoteri Profesore.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Upss, Kerkoj falje Zoteri Profesore.*


s'ka gjë, po runë të kërkoj falje për vonesën, sepse të premtova se do ta postoj tjetrën menjëherë, por më doli një rrugë deri në qytetin tjetër, kështu nuk pata kohë as të të njoftoj.

Tjetrën brenda 5 minutash do ta keni.

----------


## projekti21_dk

2. Çfarë kanë tigrat ( diçka të veçantë nga kafshët tjera) që asnjë kafshë tjetër nuk e ka?

----------


## projekti21_dk

e keni gati ta gjeni?
Nuk e bëj postimin tjetër pa e gjetur këtë.
Besoj do të keni së pakut nja 20 gjëza shumë të mira.

----------


## elsaa

Emrin ????????

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Emrin ????????


Po te kjo gjëzë lipset të gjeni dicka që kanë tigrat, por këtë që kanë tigrat nuk e kanë asnjë kafshë tjetër.

P.S. tash e pashë. Ah, jo elsaa. zgjidhja është më ndryshe. është dicka tjetër që kafshët tjera nuk e kanë. por nuk je larg megjithatë.

----------


## elsaa

> Po te kjo gjëzë lipset të gjeni dicka që kanë tigrat, por këtë që kanë tigrat nuk e kanë asnjë kafshë tjetër.
> 
> P.S. tash e pashë. Ah, jo elsaa. zgjidhja është më ndryshe. është dicka tjetër që kafshët tjera nuk e kanë. *por nuk je larg megjithatë*.


Dhe cila eshte ajo gje qe eshte e afert me emrin por emri nuk eshte ?  :me dylbi:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Dhe cila eshte ajo gje qe eshte e afert me emrin por emri nuk eshte ?


po prite nja 10 - 15 minuta ta sjall me fotografi, sepse këto gjëza i kam marrë nga një libër me gjëza në gjuhën daneze. Dhe libri, që është i punuar me mjaft zell, kështu përgjigjes përvec me fjalë jepet edhe me fotografi ( ilustrim ).

P.S. ose provoje edhe një herë vetëm me fjalë. është pra send, pronë e tyre!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Po e shikuat me vëmendje vizatimin do ta gjeni lehtë zgjidhjen:

----------


## elsaa

Kelyshet e tigrit ?????????

----------


## Izadora

syte................??

----------


## Linda5

> po prite nja 10 - 15 minuta ta sjall me fotografi, *sepse këto gjëza i kam marrë nga një libër me gjëza në gjuhën daneze*. Dhe libri, që është i punuar me mjaft zell, kështu përgjigjes përvec me fjalë jepet edhe me fotografi ( ilustrim ).
> 
> P.S. ose provoje edhe një herë vetëm me fjalë. është pra send, pronë e tyre!!


Jo me kopjime ademo  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------

